# Lateral Transfer to New Zealand Army



## Big Mac

Hi everyone I'm new to the forum thing. A friend directed me to this site and said I might get the answers I'm looking for. I am an Officer in the British Army and I am considering transferring to the New Zealand Army. Before I take the plunge I would like to see if there is anyone else who has done it before who could shed some light on the pros and cons.Thanks


----------



## topcat83

Big Mac said:


> Hi everyone I'm new to the forum thing. A friend directed me to this site and said I might get the answers I'm looking for. I am an Officer in the British Army and I am considering transferring to the New Zealand Army. Before I take the plunge I would like to see if there is anyone else who has done it before who could shed some light on the pros and cons.Thanks


Hi there - welcome to the forum.
For one thing, it will be a lot smaller! Not sure about the army but one of the standing jokes about the air force it is hasn't got any aircraft.... (not sure if this is 100% true any more, but they certainly sold all their fighter planes in 2002)
The main army training base is at Waiouru, in the centre of North Island near the Tongariro National Park. It's a beautiful place round there, but tends to be quite wild and remote. It can be quite desert-like too, although very cold in the winter (and occasionally in mid-summer, where snow has not been unknown at Christmas).

I'm sure you've discovered this link, but in case not - NZ Army - Welcome


----------



## Big Mac

*Palmerston North*

Hi, Thanks for your reply. I have used the link before but it is limited to general information. I have been doing some research and found that I will more than likely be posted to Linton which is near Palmerston North. Please could you shed some light on the cost of rent; the houses I have been looking at are averaging 400-500 a week which is pretty steep. I have averaged rent plus the cost or amenities for a comfortable life to be about 1200 a week does this sound about right based on 2 adults and 2 children. The salary I am likely to be offered will be 70000 a year and my wife works as well so we think we should be comfortable. The next question is childcare, average costs? 

Please could you tell me how long did the honeymoon period last for of being in a new country? I am an active outdoorsman but find it difficult here in the UK because of social circles, is this really different in NZ. Thanks again.


----------



## kiwigser

*rents and lifestyle*

This site will give you a guide to rents throughout NZ. I believe the rents are quite reasonable in the Palmerston North area.

Tenancy | Market Rent | A useful guide to help you decide what t - Department of Building and Housing


The honeymoon period is normally about 2 years if things go OK and both partners settle. I am still in that state after 7 years here. Outdoor life is totally different (for the better) than the UK. That is life here, tramping, skiing, diving, hunting, fishing, mountaineering, barbecues, photography and everything else. The main thing is that they are affordable to everyone. I forgot about sport, that's the religion here.

Yes life can be great here, if you have the right attitude. Ensure you and your family make a mind break from the old life, yes you can skype and visit the rellies, but emigration is a state of mind.

$1200 per week is very comfortable


----------



## topcat83

Big Mac said:


> ....Please could you tell me how long did the honeymoon period last for of being in a new country? I am an active outdoorsman but find it difficult here in the UK because of social circles, is this really different in NZ. Thanks again.


I still look at the amazing scenery on my drive to work and ask myself 'am I really here?' And we have our NZ citizenship and passport now! 
However we've been really lucky. I have a good job, for a start. 
I think that NZ gives back what you put into it.


----------



## Big Mac

Thanks for all the I info. Now all I have to do is get a visa and get there. I will keep in touch and let you know how things progress ans thanks again.


----------



## zoph74

Hello - I wondered how you have been getting on? My partner is joining too in the same area. Have you found out anything more? Hope all is going well.


----------

